# The wonderful high school days... yeah right!!!



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 26, 2006)

I just thought I would post a thread reminiscing my high school days.

I was a goody two-shoe all the way up to my senior year. Always stayed after school and participated in extracuricular activites. I was in the marching band, concert band, National French Honor Society, French Club, VICA, Student Council, Mock Trial, academic bowl team, Y-club. I also had several awards: National Award Winner in English and French. Who's Who Among American High School, National Honor Roll, several grand champions winnings in marching band, superior ratings in concert band. Those are just a few that I can think of at the top of my head. I only had one detention the entire time that I was in school, and that was for dress code violation (I wore a plain blue t-shirt -- btw, is the school color -- we had an all-collared shirt dress code). Tell me if that is not just plain stupid.

Then my senior year came along... I would start running away if I were you. It was a miserable year for me. I would cut the first two classes and mysteriously show up for the last two classes (we were on what they called block schedules). I had in the order as written: math, World History, Senior English/World Literature, and marching band. I hated the first two classes and I hated the teachers that taught them. Or I would miss the whole day on friday and show up for friday night marching band. As odd as this may sound, they never really got onto me for skipping classes like that, or at least not until the end of the semester. The second semester was the same way. I had Commercial Arts, I cannot remember of this one, Entrepreneurship, and Health Occupations. The middle two were with the same teacher, he was alright but I did not want to be in that class to begin with. I barely managed to actually graduate but I did... somehow... I think... 

Anyways, I just thought I would post my high school experiences and see if I was alone in the same ordeal that I did. I know you may be looking at me and thinking that I am just plain stupid and you may be right. Look at it this way, they did not teach MAKE-UP. If only if they had that, I would have been there and ready to go.

Oh and by the way... I was not a druggie in high school, I just wanted to sleep and be comfortable in my warm bed.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 26, 2006)

sounds like senioritis to me.


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 26, 2006)

I totally forgot about senioritis. I had the full-blown case of it lol.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julia Vanhorn* 
_I totally forgot about senioritis. I had the full-blown case of it lol._

 
Me too. I think its pretty common!


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 26, 2006)

Did you miss that many days, or just showed up when you felt like it?


----------



## depecher (Jan 26, 2006)

I had senioritis in 10th and 11th grades. I ditched school all the time and failed 5th period math. I somehow got a passing grade in Spanish 3. I turned it around in 12th grade but by then, I had enough credits so I could leave at lunch time. LOL. High school was sooo awful back then. I hated it. I was soo glad to graduate and go to community college and then to university. LOL.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 26, 2006)

I ditched first and second period all the time.  I also didn't go in at all alot.  I actually got in school suspension for it.  
I hated first period which was economics.so friggin boring. but all i wanted to do my senior year was party and sleep.


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 26, 2006)

How many credits did you need to graduate?


----------



## Glow (Jan 26, 2006)

I still have a year and a half left of high school,
So not digging it, I actually bother to show up for class and im doing awful. Like 60's. and to get into most universities its like min average of 70%. Yuck

But yeah, sounds like you had hardcore senioritis.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julia Vanhorn* 
_How many credits did you need to graduate?_

 
haha, i have no idea! i can't remember that far back..


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 26, 2006)

I think I needed either 25 or 28 credits to graduate, and I just had enough to get by. Plus I also needed the dreaded summer school to actually get my diploma.

Nowadays, I think you need like 32 credits to graduate at my school, that was every single class. Talk about bummer...


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 26, 2006)

Also, everyone feel free to post your stories, I just wanted to see what current and future MAs and make-up addicts were like.


----------



## Moppit (Jan 26, 2006)

Grade 10 was awful for me.  I failed history and English and had to go to summer school.  I tried smoking weed at summer school and one day was sick of school and started walking back home which was 30 minutes by car.  Luckily someone I knew came along and drove me home.  I 'dated' too many guys as well.

I didn't skip too often but when I did I always convinced my mother to write a note.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 
_haha, i have no idea! i can't remember that far back.._

 
I ended up graduating with a 3.1 gpa, so it's okay now.


----------



## libra14 (Jan 26, 2006)

I used Nair between my eyebrows in the 11th grade Do you remember Captain Mowser from the Police Academy? Yeah, so did all of my classmates. Good thing I was popular or that embarrassment could've ruined me. It blew over quickly though and one of my teachers (she was real cool)showed me how to use a pencil to fix it until it grew back.

Are those the kind of stories you are looking for?


----------



## Chelly (Jan 26, 2006)

i was suspended for a week for missing like 40 am classes or something stupid like that.. i was never a big fan of school..and i was never a junkie.. im jsut damn lazy! well not anymore - but highschool i def was


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 26, 2006)

wow, I just thought of this, it has been three years since I graduated from high school. That is scary... I almost want to say that I miss it, but only because of the extracurricular activities. I had so much fun with that.


----------



## Pink_minx (Jan 26, 2006)

Yeah I miss Highschool too but only the first 2 years of it, my last two years of highschool was hell...I had to move away from my friends who I grew up with since grade school then I had to move! ugh there was the worst times at this new school...it was so ghetto, so many fights I even got beaten up because someone mistaken me as someone else! god I hated those last two years of school, its like no one wanted to be my friend cause they already had their own close friends it was hard times.


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 26, 2006)

I never got into a huge amount of trouble other than for failing to do homework.  I used to find it boring so managed to get a couple of detentions for it.  Ironically, one of the subjects I got detention for was French - the teacher had regarded me as a poor student because I never did any work but when the exams came round I got the top mark in the class 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  My other detention was for chemistry and I went on to win a place to study biochemistry at Oxford.  If the teachers had set _interesting_ homework they'd have got my attention better 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I thoroughly immersed myself in the school theatre during the last three years at school doing design (mostly lighting) rather than acting - I was always a bit shy.  I even won a couple of school prizes because of it.  I'm still in touch with some of the staff from my school (which I left in 1984) and see one quite regularly.

All in all I had a fairly easy ride.  The school system in the UK is very different to the USA - there is no "graduation" and it's perfectly possible for school leavers to have no qualifications whatsoever.


----------



## JJones (Jan 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 26, 2006)

Now that is mean to start at 7:30. That is when most of the kids at my school get there. I have our morning announcement at 8:05 then classes start at 8:25. If I had your school, I would probably dropped out because of classes starting to early.


----------



## litlaur (Jan 26, 2006)

I was a lot like you, but I didn't do as many extracurricular activities. I took almost every Honors/AP class, I was on Color Guard, in drama, a couple clubs...really nerdy. Senior year, I just stopped caring. I also had a permanent hall pass from my physics teacher (who I had for 2 other classes in previous years, my favorite teacher). A lot of days my friends and I would drive up to Atlanta for the day (we lived in the metro area). I also dropped some crappy friends. I realized they weren't worth the emotional distress.

It's happening again in college. Most of my classes this semester are minor classes (and physics). I want to do well, but I also have the mentality that I don't need to do as well because I don't have to worry about renewing scholarships. I just need Cs. I'll still put effort into it, but I'm not going to stress myself out.


----------



## Chelly (Jan 26, 2006)

are you in college now?


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 26, 2006)

Who me? Not at the moment. I am actually trying to find a school with great esthiology program. I think I may have found on that is closer and not all the way out in Hollywood. Why do they get to have all the fun lol?


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 26, 2006)

Ugh, I hated high school. I was sooo bored and restless all the time. I think I must have cut out early at least once a week. I did just enough work to slide by. I was in a lot of extra curriculars until my senior year, by then I was so burnt out that I didn't want to do anything extra to keep me in the building. I had a group of close friends that I loved dearly, but for the most part, I felt like nobody got me. 
My family lived in this teeny little town where everyone seemed to be just alike. There was a group of girls who always made fun of me because I changed my hair color all the time. None of my friends ever wore makeup, where as I had been wearing it since I could see myself in a mirror, so I got harassed for that too. My parents were  middle class in an area that was very poor and other kids always made fun of me for things like having new clothes and getting a car when I turned 16. It was very depressing for me. My best friend was a girl who was very much like me, so we were just the oddballs together for a few years. 
College was completely different for me. I loved it. I got to choose what I wanted to study and met loads of friends. I did much better with classes too.  My best friends today are the ones that I met at university.


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jan 27, 2006)

I hate high school.  I have senioritis and I'm a junior.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 27, 2006)

I never skipped, did my homework right before class or during another class.  Graduated third in my class (dang algebra If it weren't for that C I'd have been top) Academic team three years, top scorer on the academic team senior year.  Two years of FFA, Two years of speech and drama.  First person from my school to go to regional speech, I won academic competitions in History and Government.  Member of the science bowl team.  Senior year I was in the local Pageant to go to Miss Oklahoma,(I lost) lol.   Never ever skipped school or got in trouble.  Was the principals pet.   

My "town" isn't a town.. its  a school... in the middle of a pasture.  Although a nashville recording artist who has toured with Keith Urban was raised 5 miles down the road, which has given me a second degree of separation with the celebrity world. LOL!! 

I was poor, exceedingly shy to the point of phobic to talk to people, never looked at people read books at lunch to avoid conversations.  Hung around with either the wild poor group they decided I wasn't alcoholic or druggy enough (how Ironic) so the popular crowd invited me to hang around with them...  looking back thats just crazy.  We were very poor when I was in HS.  I was still a makeup addict though at walmart.  I had tons of penpals (before the internet... ) it was my social life.  

Never had boyfriends - I was told I was a cold bitch.. hmm... I was scared to talk to people until they approached me in my size 3 bikini at the lake.  LOL   

Overall HS sucked but looking back when I reached adulthood I decided that being an adult sucks if you don't have the summers off.   So here I am going to school every day but its nice- I can drink pop in class and be the boss so its not so bad.


----------



## midnightlouise (Jan 27, 2006)

Hmm. High school.  That was a loooong time ago lol! I was a mostly a pretty good student, accelerated classes, honor roll, academic team, art club president, swing choir, drama, Spanish club...lots of nerdy stuff.  Total bookworm...still am.  But I had a few quirks.  I shaved my head & pierced my own nose when I was about 15 (keep in mind this was also 1987 heh.) and was going through my punk phase. No one would look twice these days, but 19 years ago it was pretty avant garde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Had serious issues with depression, (Later I was diagnosed as manic depressive & they put it down to that. These days I doubt that diagnosis.) skipped alot of school, got in alot of trouble basically for defying authority, grades started slipping & then it was like I woke the [email protected] up & realized where I was & straightened up.  I had alot of rough friends who were drug addicts & were pretty wild, although I never did anything.  They used to tease me for being so much of a goody two shoes. So I sorted myself out & graduated in the top 10%, went to art school at Indiana which was right up my alley.  The rest, as they say, is history. (well, literally, because I'm studying to be an Egyptologist these days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## pugpug (Jan 27, 2006)

i was the same way in high school.  i had cut gym so many times that i almost couldn't graduate.  and gym wasn't offered as a summer school, so if i did fail out of it i would have to stay behind to take one semester of gym while my friends went to college.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *midnightlouise* 
_Hmm. High school.  That was a loooong time ago lol! I was a mostly a pretty good student, accelerated classes, honor roll, academic team, art club president, swing choir, drama, Spanish club...lots of nerdy stuff.  Total bookworm...still am.  But I had a few quirks.  I shaved my head & pierced my own nose when I was about 15 (keep in mind this was also 1987 heh.) and was going through my punk phase. No one would look twice these days, but 19 years ago it was pretty avant garde 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Had serious issues with depression, (Later I was diagnosed as manic depressive & they put it down to that. These days I doubt that diagnosis.) skipped alot of school, got in alot of trouble basically for defying authority, grades started slipping & then it was like I woke the [email protected] up & realized where I was & straightened up.  I had alot of rough friends who were drug addicts & were pretty wild, although I never did anything.  They used to tease me for being so much of a goody two shoes. So I sorted myself out & graduated in the top 10%, went to art school at Indiana which was right up my alley.  The rest, as they say, is history. (well, literally, because I'm studying to be an Egyptologist these days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
Wow, you do sound like me...  how neat you are working on a history degree? masters?  I have a history degree, you sound like me.  I always liked the kids who didn't give a **** and were fun to be around but I never wanted to really be like them.  I love history.  My BA is in history and I'm trying to get brave enough to try to get into a Masters program in History--I know finding a job teaching history in Higher Ed. is hard. I'd like to study the American Southwest and the Spaniards /Pueblo tribes relationships.     Oh you are in Art school?


----------



## Glow (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JJones* 
_oh gosh i wish i could skip classes like that.... Our teachers  will hunt you down and give you detention for whatever...  plus, we can't really choose what classes we want to have.. at the moment I'm having 11 different subjects ugh.

and what really annoys me: getting up at 6 am every morning,  heading for school at 7:15  (luckily my dad  drives me!!!!! if not I'd have to go outta the house at 6:50) first period starts at 7:30 ...._

 
Man your lucky i've gotta be out of the house BY 6 to get to school on time for my CALM studies class at 8.


----------



## teamo7 (Nov 7, 2006)

i'm a senior, and i actually feel a lot better maybe because i slacked off my 11th and 10th grade.. 
I got a slap in the face at a college fair, and well here i am, Last minute.. signing up for my SATs. I'm a sucker.. 
i still don't even know what i'm gonna do with myself, i'm not ready, and not sure of any skills i can use out there in the real world.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*sigh*


----------



## quandolak (Nov 7, 2006)

.............


----------



## flowerhead (Nov 7, 2006)

I ended up having too leave high school...or upper school as it's called in England, because people would say mean things too me about my makeup and long hair. Once I went into my class wearing teal pigment, and the stupid teacher (Who was wearing bright blue mascara and shimmery lavender lipstick, gross!) made me wipe it off! I didn't mind because I am pretty and they werent, and I usually just kicked them in the balls with my platforms. And I was always smoking pot and skipping lessons anyway...Amazingly I left with 8 A's.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 7, 2006)

I only ditched school occasionally.. THEN when I turned 18, It was all downhill from there. because at my school at the age of 18 we were allowed to write our own notes and excuses from class.. so Sometimes I wouldnt go to school at all (my dad worked from 5 AM to 5PM so he never knew i was not at school) or sometimes if i got sick of school id write myself up a note,. and excuse myself for a "dentist" appointment.. haha. I got decient grades.. and graduated. I wasnt an honor student. i was just an average everyday student.
Haha i hated school with a passion.. .. i graduated 5 years ago..

Haha Except once, I stayed home and my dad came home for lunch one day.. All I did was sit in my room with the door shut... he never even knew I was there..haha..I guess he didnt notice the mac and cheese on the stove.. lol


----------



## giz2000 (Nov 8, 2006)

I was the world's biggest goody-two shoes in high school..I skipped class exactly 2 times in my senior year...to go back home to sleep (after my mom left for work).  I actually enjoyed HS...the only regrets I have are that I didn't bust my butt more (I was ranked 100 out of 900 seniors) and that I didn't tell the love of my life back then that I liked him...*sigh*


----------



## Katura (Nov 9, 2006)

hhhhh


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 9, 2006)

oh no!! what a stupid thing to almost get suspended for anyways!! 

Girls sometimes are dumb. A few nasty ones at my school started spreading rumors about me, I never knew why either because I didnt really know them I wasnt very popular or anything. I dont think that 3/4 of the school even knew who I was. Perhaps they were jealous of me.. being Rediculously good looking and all.. 

lol , Kidding.


----------



## NutMeg (Nov 10, 2006)

Oh god. I'm in my last year, so senior year to all of you Americans. And it's brutal. I'm taking every core course that my school offers, and I'm first in all of them. I'm also in yearbook committee, grad committee, vocal jazz, and band. I also work part time and take singing lessons. So I'm pretty much burned out all of the time. It's depressing.


----------



## Deirdre (Nov 10, 2006)

High school got in the way of my social life. 

I barely graduated, waitressed for a couple years, then went back and got my bachelors, as an 'adult' student (at all of nineteen).  

I wish I'd tried harder in high school though.  I don't know why, as it wouldn't have made any difference in the long run.  Actually, I wish I'd picked a different direction for post secondary: financial law.  Yeah, I'd be loaded.


----------

